# 2012 / 2013 SL01 AirFoil Seat Post = Sasquatch



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

Hi, I own both a 2012 (ultegra) and 2013 (105) SL01 and I'm looking to find a spare air foil seatpost. I've tried numerious local dealers in SC and also contacted competitivecyclist. I'm finding out that this seatpost is very hard to find just like Sasquatch. I simply need a spare in case anything happens to my seatpost. It would give me some valuable piece of mind. I know it's highly unlikely however hopefully it's not crazy expensive because it's proprietary and rare, . Anyone here know where I can find one that won't give me sticker shock? I recently picked up a Brand New 2013 BMC SL01 Frameset (Shim105 black/red paint scheme) for $650 so hopefully the seatpost won't be too high.

Thanks in advance fellow RBR family. Tim


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Not specific to the aero seatpost, but perhaps of use:

>>>FWIW: The only luck I have had getting BMC parts is through an LBS that's a BMC dealer. Quoted prices varied substantially between between different LBSs. This was posted about a year ago and may still be relevant: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bmc/bmc-usa-distributor-306304.html#post4374155<<<


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

tthome said:


> Hi, I own both a 2012 (ultegra) and 2013 (105) SL01 and I'm looking to find a spare air foil seatpost. I've tried numerious local dealers in SC and also contacted competitivecyclist. I'm finding out that this seatpost is very hard to find just like Sasquatch. I simply need a spare in case anything happens to my seatpost. It would give me some valuable piece of mind. I know it's highly unlikely however hopefully it's not crazy expensive because it's proprietary and rare, . Anyone here know where I can find one that won't give me sticker shock? I recently picked up a Brand New 2013 BMC SL01 Frameset (Shim105 black/red paint scheme) for $650 so hopefully the seatpost won't be too high.
> 
> Thanks in advance fellow RBR family. Tim


Is this the one with the internal clamp like the quill stem or the one with the regular seatpost clamp?


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

Regular clamp.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

Well competitive cyclist replied back stating that I'd have to contact BMC directly. Is it just me or does BMC seem to cater to Eurpoean market more than the US market? Seems that BMC has a tremendous European following and in the US folks just seem to have issue with getting BMC to help them out.

I've emailed BMC twice via their website and I've yet to receive a reply. Good greif all I want to do is to buy a seat post. I'm not looking for a hand out, freebie or discount. I love the quality and style of my 2 - SL01's but looking for replacement parts for what appears to be a super popular bicycle company should't be this hard.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW: I bought a BMC from CC a number of years ago (pre Backcountry acquisition) and when I wanted to order a part they told me to go elsewhere. I had no luck or response when I tried to contact BMC directly. Several local dealers were willing and able to order parts so I got what I needed through one of them.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

I contacted CC after my local dealers told me they coulnd't get the seat post. My local dealers are BikeStreetUSA and Glory Cycles. When Glory Cycles replied they stated they stopped carrying BMC because of so many warranty claims. The didn't feel good carrying BMC. Thanks for the reply but so far my contact order has been LOCAL FIRST, CC SECOND (online), and now directly with BMC. It's a bit disappointing to be honest. I might have to take my inquiries across the ponk to UK sites and see if they can help me out. I sure would like to buy stateside if possible. If anyone knows anyone within BMC who can help I would GREATLY APPRECIATE IT!!!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. I had to contact bike shops that were currently carrying BMC. They weren't particularly local, each being about 25 miles away so I ordered by phone and drove up to get the part when they got it in. It took a bit over a week.


----------



## RiDe_BMC (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi tthome,

Sorry to hear that you're having problems getting a new seatpost. We're working on sorting out our avenues of communication to make it easier to get the info you need from BMC.

Until then, please email [email protected]com with any questions you have, or better yet call 800-819-4262 to speak directly with the customer service guys.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ride BMC,

Is there any plan to get more dealerships in the US? It seems like more and more people are moving away from BMC.


----------



## RiDe_BMC (Jan 17, 2012)

uncrx2003 said:


> Ride BMC,
> 
> Is there any plan to get more dealerships in the US? It seems like more and more people are moving away from BMC.


Believe it or not the number of dealers representing BMC is actually growing pretty quickly. In 2014 we're seeing a record number of our bikes on showroom floors (and on the roads). BMC should only get easier for our customer to access moving forward.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

That's interesting. In my experience, BMC is quite a rarity on the road. It may be a statistical fluke or something, but in all my riding on the East Coast, CO, NV, CA over the past 4 years that I've owned a BMC I've seen only a few others, and that's been in some big rides, like GFNY. Tons of Pinarellos, Colnagos, and even Parlees by comparison. I think I've even seen more Canyons, and they're not sold or distributed in the US.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

looigi said:


> That's interesting. In my experience, BMC is quite a rarity on the road. It may be a statistical fluke or something, but in all my riding on the East Coast, CO, NV, CA over the past 4 years that I've owned a BMC I've seen only a few others, and that's been in some big rides, like GFNY. Tons of Pinarellos, Colnagos, and even Parlees by comparison. I think I've even seen more Canyons, and they're not sold or distributed in the US.


I'll second the rarity. I live in Greenville, SC and home of George Hincapie and his Hincapie Development Team. I'm not sure what his current deal is with BMC but he still rides them exclusively after retirement. I will say that his Development Team has switched this year to Felt from BMC's. Again, not sure of the deal there. The only reason I see a few BMC's in Greenville is because of George's influence here. In fact I bought my 1st BMC SL01 from George's Brother Rich. My second SL01 I bought from a dealer based on California. 

Thanks for the info RIDE_BMC. I'll call BMC today. I was out last week with the kids during spring break. I hope I get good news on the elusive seat post.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

RiDe_BMC said:


> Hi tthome,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're having problems getting a new seatpost. We're working on sorting out our avenues of communication to make it easier to get the info you need from BMC.
> 
> Until then, please email [email protected] with any questions you have, or better yet call 800-819-4262 to speak directly with the customer service guys.


I called BMC customer service and they were very helpful with my request. They verified they had the seatpost for my 2012/2013 SL01's and a rear derailluer hanger in stock. They told me I had to contact a dealer to purchase which I did. I called BikeStreetUSA in Greenville, SC and gave them the part number to the seatpost (BMC #210516) and hopefully I'll have my seat post and hanger very soon. I'm fearful of the price. I feel a good gouging coming on $100+ I'm certain. Fingers crossed we'll see wha they say.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

Finally after doing all of the legwork trying to find this seatpost I finally have the part number 210516. I called my LBS dealer for BMC and they quoted me $175 for the seatpost and $16 for the extra RD hanger. Needless to say I was stunned by the price a bit. I ordered the RD hanger but will wait until absolutely necessary to purchase an extra seatpost. Doesn't make sense for that high priced part to sit in my parts box until I need it. Then again, maybe it would be nice to have it if this part ever becomes rare as it seems it already is. Decisions decisions. I need to find this seat post for about half that price before I feel good about buying it I think. Thanks for all the help. I did have to call BMC directly to get the numbers, then call my LBS so they coud in turn call BMC themselves to get the parts so they could call me back with their LBS marked up price. SHEEESH!!!


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

The one thing to.consider is that as times passes it may be harder to find one. That is what prompt.me to get 2012 posts.for my bike


----------



## teambrooks (Feb 10, 2004)

*Seatpost*

[Just got a brand new Airfoil off ebay 50.00


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

Want to sell for $75?


----------



## JCIII (Jan 31, 2014)

I recently saw one on EBA and it sold for $40. Should have bough it.

I am however looking for the seat post clamp for that Airfoil seat post.

Anyone have a spare to sell me for the SL01?



tthome said:


> Hi, I own both a 2012 (ultegra) and 2013 (105) SL01 and I'm looking to find a spare air foil seatpost. I've tried numerious local dealers in SC and also contacted competitivecyclist. I'm finding out that this seatpost is very hard to find just like Sasquatch. I simply need a spare in case anything happens to my seatpost. It would give me some valuable piece of mind. I know it's highly unlikely however hopefully it's not crazy expensive because it's proprietary and rare, . Anyone here know where I can find one that won't give me sticker shock? I recently picked up a Brand New 2013 BMC SL01 Frameset (Shim105 black/red paint scheme) for $650 so hopefully the seatpost won't be too high.
> 
> Thanks in advance fellow RBR family. Tim


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

After many weeks of waiting for soemthing on ebay to come up I just scored an AirFoil seat post for my SL01's off ebay for $60 shipped. So glad I didn't have to shell out full retail for it.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

JCIII said:


> I am however looking for the seat post clamp for that Airfoil seat post.


try here.

BMC Seatpost Clamp SL01 & PR01 | Evans Cycles


----------

